# Looking for an apartment in Amman.



## Shehryar Sadiq (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi,
I am moving to Amman from Dubai for two years.
Would appreciate if someone could suggest available apartments - shared or individual.
I've heard Amman is not as lively as Dubai but the people are great so a shared apartment would be good to have company around.

Thanks.

Shehryar


----------

